# Heidi: Celebration of Life



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi 7/29/01 - 1/9/15

I lost my beloved girl a little over a week ago. It is hard to sum up her life and our friendship because it was so....typical. She didn't win any ribbons or medals, but she was my protector, my best friend, sometimes my only friend. She opened up new worlds to me, including this one.

When I brought Heidi home as a 9 week old puppy, I thought she was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen. I never lost that feeling for one minute. As for Heidi, she thought the sun and the moon shone only on me. It was definitely a journey. We had some training and a few social problems in the first few years, I believe because of Heidi's not being particularly well bred and my good intentions but lack of experience, but we got through the problems and she eventually she became a dignified, well behaved, wonderful dog.

We walked and explored everywhere. Which is why I can't get away from the memories. There isn't anywhere in our area that Heidi and I didn't go. We took about every class available. We camped, we hiked, we spent countless hours playing in the backyard. Heidi made many human friends and enjoyed her pack at home. Her coat always smelled like wildflowers, even when she got old.

As Heidi got older, so did I, and it often seemed we were going through the same aging issues. But of course hers progressed faster and it seems like suddenly she was old. I began to think that Heidi would see 14 years old, but one day she couldn't get out of bed and we knew it was time. Her last gift to me, I believe, is that I learned that there were more people who cared about Heidi and I than I ever thought. I miss her so much, but am healing a little every day. I talk to her sometimes and I know she is there listening. 

I will get a German shepherd puppy eventually, but it will be probably a couple years down the road because I have other dogs who need and deserve my attention right now. So I will wait till the right time. I have learned so much from Heidi that I think I can be a better owner to my next one. Here are some of my best pictures of Heidi. Thank you for reading this and for guiding me all these years.









I hope this picture posts because I really want to share pictures of Heidi. I guess I will have to post the rest in another thread from work because my computer is terrible. This one is my favorite by the way she is smiling.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Dear Bridget, I know exactly how you feel, we all do. Time will heal the wounds, but you will have your precious memories forever. RIP Heidi!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Heidi


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

What a nice tribute


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Obviously the picture didn't work. I'll have to do it tomorrow from work.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost her- she was obviously well loved. You had a wonderful life together


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss, but what a nice tribute to a great girl.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Bridget said:


> Heidi 7/29/01 - 1/9/15
> 
> She didn't win any ribbons or medals, but she was my protector, my best friend, sometimes my only friend.



Just as you acknowledge, she won your heart.......better than any ribbon or medal.


SuperG


----------

